# Rexhall Rexair



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Does anyone else on MHF own a Rexair? No particular reason - just wondered (& no mates  )

Dougie.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

asprn said:


> Does anyone else on MHF own a Rexair? No particular reason - just wondered (& no mates  )
> 
> Dougie.


Hi Dougie
Looks like these are rare.. Never mind we have the same engine as yours and share a connection with the police. Mind you i bet 95% on here have a connection with the Police, they have all been done for speeding 

Big Frank :wink:


----------

